# 11-18 [Buggy Whip Bulls]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*

wtbfishin, this one's for you bud. On Saturday night I loaded up the yak, busted out the 9WT & some sexy, heavy 5'' streamers that I had just tied up & headed out to the Mile. Sight fishing & stripping as fast as I possibly could was the name of the game, although I did hook into a couple fish blind casting & letting my fly fall through the upper third of the water column as well. Also, shoutout to the bull that dragged me up into the pilings & stole about 20' of my new fly line & the new fly I tied for this trip - you cost me about $30, & you can bet your a** I'll be back out there soon to find you (& my line). 


























*Tally for the Evening:*

33'', 37'', & 38'' bulls


*Tight lines everyone.*


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Awesome. Looking forward to spinning the handle tomorrow and Friday!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Well thank you young man!! Great looking fish you catch while I'm sleepin'
That's some good ones for sure! Those big flies are always fun to throw :no:, like tying on a wet sock! 

If your buying a new fly line and want a very good one, check out Sunray Fly Fishing out of the UK. Priced reasonable and I'd trade everyone of one my over priced RIO lines in on them if I could. 
I recently bought a 7wt intermediate sink to fish on my 5wt switch after watching this guy Tom Bell, bomb out the whole line on a reg. 5 weight. I think it was right at $45
I fished the surf with it yesterday and throwing the whole line is just plain easy now even when wading a 1st for me. Both on the 11' 5wt switch and my 9' 8wt VXP.
I just ordered an 8wt WFF line and can't wait for it to get here. Have to add loops if you want them, but that's easy enough.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin' said:


> Well thank you young man!! Great looking fish you catch while I'm sleepin'
> That's some good ones for sure! Those big flies are always fun to throw :no:, like tying on a wet sock!
> 
> If your buying a new fly line and want a very good one, check out Sunray Fly Fishing out of the UK. Priced reasonable and I'd trade everyone of one my over priced RIO lines in on them if I could.
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the report man, & thank you for the tip on the line, I will definitely be checking that brand out when I purchase my new line!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

check his FB page ASAP 50% sale on now for the holiday . I just love to cast long. I thought I had reached my limit already until I got one these Sunray lines. I'm pretty sure I just added at least 20' to my cast that did averaged 80>90' not changing anything other than this line. :shifty:


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

wtbfishin' said:


> check his FB page ASAP 50% sale on now for the holiday . I just love to cast long. I thought I had reached my limit already until I got one these Sunray lines. I'm pretty sure I just added at least 20' to my cast that did averaged 80>90' not changing anything other than this line. :shifty:


You are the 2nd person this week that's mentioned their lines. I heard good things about their spey head. Will definitely check them out!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Dunt said:


> You are the 2nd person this week that's mentioned their lines. I heard good things about their spey head. Will definitely check them out!


The guy Tom Bell is a real character, on his page you can interact with him to answer any Q you might have. 
Not only will they out cast anything I already own, distance and laser tight loops if your into that sort of thing :shifty:. They're also much thinner making for a quieter presentation when needed :yes:. 
One of my biggest issues with the RIO short heads (splash)
You'll want to keep in mind their considered cold water lines.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

wtbfishin' said:


> Well thank you young man!! Great looking fish you catch while I'm sleepin'
> That's some good ones for sure! Those big flies are always fun to throw :no:, like tying on a wet sock!
> 
> If your buying a new fly line and want a very good one, check out Sunray Fly Fishing out of the UK. Priced reasonable and I'd trade everyone of one my over priced RIO lines in on them if I could.
> ...



Happy Iron Bowl Saturday to everyone! I love how in Alabama we have it set up where our holidays gradually escalate towards Christmas. First it's Thanksgiving and then the Iron Bowl and then Christmas. It has a nice symmetry. :yes:

Hey...I'm looking at these Sunray lines and am going to try one. Does anyone have any experience with their floating lines? I just need a good, basic WF 9 Floating. I see there is a Hemmys WF in the regular lines and a Jeremy Lucas Dry Fly and a Stuart Crofts Dry Fly in the Microthin.

Which was should I go?

I'll hang up and listen.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Sage Man said:


> Happy Iron Bowl Saturday to everyone! I love how in Alabama we have it set up where our holidays gradually escalate towards Christmas. First it's Thanksgiving and then the Iron Bowl and then Christmas. It has a nice symmetry. :yes:
> 
> Hey...I'm looking at these Sunray lines and am going to try one. Does anyone have any experience with their floating lines? I just need a good, basic WF 9 Floating. I see there is a Hemmys WF in the regular lines and a Jeremy Lucas Dry Fly and a Stuart Crofts Dry Fly in the Microthin.
> 
> ...


The Hemmy out of those picks would be it. Those others are more for cold water trout presentation fly lines. I don't think he stocks over 6wt in those lines, he may have some now but I tried to get a floating hemmy in an 8wt they were out of stock then. 
I'm not sure I saw anything over an 8wt in any of them but I could be wrong. I have a WFF 8wt on it's way in the one he called the Silver series or something like that. 
These are the best lines I've cast to date. I own several brands in all kinds of different head types mostly RIO. Might as well get a real good one when you have the chance.
I think I mentioned these are cold water lines, they preform great now, but when it gets real hot probably not so much.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

wtbfishin' said:


> The Hemmy out of those picks would be it. Those others are more for cold water trout presentation fly lines. I don't think he stocks over 6wt in those lines, he may have some now but I tried to get a floating hemmy in an 8wt they were out of stock then.
> I'm not sure I saw anything over an 8wt in any of them but I could be wrong. I have a WFF 8wt on it's way in the one he called the Silver series or something like that.
> These are the best lines I've cast to date. I own several brands in all kinds of different head types mostly RIO. Might as well get a real good one when you have the chance.
> I think I mentioned these are cold water lines, they preform great now, but when it gets real hot probably not so much.



Thanks...I didn't see the Silver Series but you young guys are much more accomplished than I am with websights etc. I just want to try one so I may drop back to something for my 7wt (bass fishing, lights for specks and reds etc). 

It will go on a Saqe RPLX 7 wt. What are your thoughts? Should I overline it by one size or are they pretty "true" to the manufacturers rod size recommendation?

Frankly...I just want to cast one to see what they're like. This is a want and not a need...but we've all been there. :yes:


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Sage Man said:


> Thanks...I didn't see the Silver Series but you young guys are much more accomplished than I am with websights etc. I just want to try one so I may drop back to something for my 7wt (bass fishing, lights for specks and reds etc).
> 
> It will go on a Saqe RPLX 7 wt. What are your thoughts? Should I overline it by one size or are they pretty "true" to the manufacturers rod size recommendation?
> 
> Frankly...I just want to cast one to see what they're like. This is a want and not a need...but we've all been there. :yes:


If you get one I'd not line up, they say it's a little heavy. The 1st I bought was a 7wt Intermediate for my 5wt switch rod it was a good match, tried casting it on my single hand 8wt and it cast just fine one line light. I'd say to match it.
Not to techy either, I'm real close to 68 so thanks for the chuckle.
I checked my invoice and the line I bought was called Artic Silver line. I have no idea how it will preform other than the 1st line is awesome. So I took another chance. I'll let you know how it works when I get it, but it won't likely be 1/2 price.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks...yep. I'd love to know what you think. 

Dang...I always thought I was the oldest person on here. I'm only 62. I always say I'm so old that when I was a little kid the Dead Sea hadn't even died yet. It was just sick.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

[Dang...I always thought I was the oldest person on here. I'm only 62.

Oh now it's. "I'm only 62". Haha! 
Knock on wood, I've not found much diff between 62 & 68 to date . Glad I could make you feel young though!

I'll give you the line low down on what I think after it comes in but it'll be after their sale I'd bet.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Not sure what happened to the second photo, but here is the 38'' bull from this trip.


----------

